
Awesome Cold Showers: for when people get too hyped up about things - fdb
https://github.com/hwayne/awesome-cold-showers
======
mmt
(from the last "shower"):

> I'm guessing their servers are 100k each? No basis for that guess though.

Seems strange to make the guess without basis then says so.. except that it's
suspiciously in the right OOM. Perhaps it was unconsciously based on that
"shower" article providing a cost estimate for AWS, as well as an estimate of
the premium over hardware.

[https://blog.expensify.com/2018/01/08/scaling-sqlite-
to-4m-q...](https://blog.expensify.com/2018/01/08/scaling-sqlite-to-4m-qps-on-
a-single-server/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16118776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16118776)

------
projektir
Do we know if research in software development is of higher quality than, say,
psychology research, or nutrition research?

~~~
tincholio
From my (admittedly very limited) exposure to either, I'd say no.

